# Maple Tree Problem



## CFD8 (Aug 10, 2009)

I live in Central New York and there is a maple tree in my yard that has had problems this year. It's leaves never really turned fully green. They've been orangish all year and fall consistantly. It has a few small dead branches. There is a larger maple tree in my neighbor's yard that is doing the same thing only more of it is dead. I'm affraid the same thing will happen to mine. Last year it looked healthy. We've had a lot of rain this year. Last summer I had to dig up the cover to my septic tank which is right on the edge of the drip line. I had to sever some roots which wasn't done with care (not sure how to do it corectly, just cut them) and I did cut a couple low hanging branches off last summer. Oh, and there is a nail in it. Those are the oddities of the tree. I might not have been as good to it as I should have been in my first year of owning the house but I'd have to say it's my favorite tree and it's the nicest we have. Is there anything "going around" this year? Is it the wet weather? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Urban Forester (Aug 10, 2009)

There are numerous events/occurences and yes, some insects and diseases that can effect water movement through a tree. A couple pictures would help. Possibly one of the canopy, another of the root flare and a closeup of an affected leaf may help us get you on the right path. I can give you some things to google to see if they match up to your symptoms: 1) Girdling root 2) Vertcillium Wilt 3) Nectria Canker 4) Chlorosis. This is by no means a diagnosis, but it may help narrow things down. The fact that your neighbors tree is showing symptons may or may not have any bearing on the final outcome, nature is full of crazy coincidences.


----------



## CFD8 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you for the response. I knew pictures would help so last night I was going to take some, then it poured until after dark. Like I said, we've had tons of rain this year. I'll get some pictures like you described and I'll check out the items you mentioned to see if anything looks like it.


----------



## CFD8 (Aug 11, 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.com/BrewertonFF/MapleTree#

Here are the pictures. I tried to show it's surroundings, the canopy, the base...I even took some of where I've cut limbs off but didn't include those. Let me know if there is anything else that would help. 
I looked closely at my neighbor's tree and the leaves look totally different, those actually discolor from the outside in like some of the ones I saw when I looked up the diseases you mentioned. I didn't include those pictures either so they didn't get confused with mine.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 11, 2009)

remove it a swamp maple tom trees


----------



## treeseer (Aug 12, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> remove it a swamp maple tom trees



that's helpful...not

Mulch!

How is the soil there?


----------



## Urban Forester (Aug 12, 2009)

treeseer said:


> How is the soil there?



Bingo... I would take a soil test and send it to your local extension service. To be honest the tree structure looks good (i.e. root flare) no girdling root thats visable. What I'm seeing from the pictures is early fall color brought on by stress(?). I see no "halo" to indicate Bacterial Leaf Scorch. I see nitrogen drain. I would contact a Certified Arborist and have him/her come out to take a look. It would appear that the tree is in stress but nothing in the pictures really shows why...sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## S Mc (Aug 12, 2009)

Check your tree for any holes to rule out insect activity.

How close is the fire pit? In one picture it looks close, but another further away.

I am with the others in getting a soil sample but the leaves are not classically chlorotic for pH incapability. 

You mention the septic was worked on. Where is your leach field? What chemicals are used/have been used? You have only had this place for a year. Was the house put through a major presale cleanup?

Where is your neighbor's tree in relation to yours? Distance, side of house, etc.

And, this one is kind of off the wall, but the blotchy discoloration reminds me of photos I have seen of some of the phytoplasma viruses. The tobamovirus will affect sugar maples in the northeast but I am having difficulty pulling up specific photos to compare.

Sylvia


----------



## Ed Roland (Aug 13, 2009)

S Mc said:


> How close is the fire pit? Sylvia



:agree2:


----------



## CFD8 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry I haven't been on in a while. Thanks for all the interest. The fire pit is probably about 15' away. The leachfield is far away but the septic tank is just on the edge of the dripline. If the roots got into the incoming or outgoing lines, it could come in contact with all sorts of things it wouldn't like, not to mention, I'd have problems. I do suspect that I might have root problems with the lines in or out and have used acid to clear a clog/root/whatever it was this past winter. The acid worked but if for some reason the roots had grown into the line.....
The house wasn't cleaned up before I got it so that shouldn't have done it. I agree it looks like the leaves are turning early except it started right after the leaves came out this spring. Didn't know what to think of it then and has become more noticable as the summer has gone on. I am willing to sample and send the soil for testing. 
The neighbors tree is probably 75' away but now that I have looked at them both closely, they have two very different problems. 
Thank you for the help so far. Keep the thoughts coming. I will get the soil sample and send it out....naturally that might be a while.


----------



## S Mc (Aug 15, 2009)

If this is not an abiotic response to chemicals or soil, the symptoms could be a vascular issue. So another test you could do yourself and show us is:

Cut off a (small) limb or branch. Take pictures of it showing the end, the branch, the branch with its outer bark stripped off and the end where you cut it cleanly from its point of origin (on the tree).

What we would be looking for would be streaking in the cambial tissue and discoloration. This need not be a large limb and be sure to cut it cleanly from the point of origin. If you have questions, let us know. 

This won't necessarily rule out another lab test, but may narrow down our search or suggestions.

Sylvia


----------



## mga (Aug 30, 2009)

my japanese maple and my two crimson king maples are doing bad this year because the japanese beetles ate the heck out of the leaves.

i sprayed them too late, the damage was already done. next year i'll be ready.


----------

